# Only other medical users use menttrum for meds?



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 26, 2014)

Because of the whole April 1 thing in Ontario I have to order my meds threw the government . I checked my emails and they sent me thier list View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1398518711.890356.jpg

Why do they do it like this? They rename the strains. I have found ones that work now I gotta start all over again.

Anyone else use them?
What's it good?


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 26, 2014)

Look where the strain came from View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1398519149.378220.jpg


This is how it have to pick now?


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 26, 2014)

That is so weird.


----------



## kaotik (Apr 26, 2014)

000StankDank000 said:


> Why do they do it like this? They rename the strains. I have found ones that work now I gotta start all over again.
> 
> Anyone else use them?
> What's it good?



cause the government and health canada are a *** joke, thinking they can have a medical marijuana monopoly.
this is just the tip of the iceberg of problems the new system will create. 

..y'all got a stay of execution though eh, there's an injuction going against the new law, a vancouver judge with common sense says we can continue to grow  


> VANCOUVER -- The Conservative government's plan to move medical marijuana plants out of patients' basements and into commercial facilities was dealt a significant setback Friday, after a Federal Court judge ruled anyone already licensed to grow the drug may continue to do so.
> Judge Michael Manson issued an injunction exempting patients who are licensed to possess or grow medical marijuana under the current rules, either for themselves or someone else, from new regulations that would have made the practice illegal.
> A group of patients behind a constitutional challenge asked for an injunction to preserve the status quo until their legal case goes to trial.
> ...
> ...



you know fuhrer Harpler and his conservanazi's will fight this hard, they've already appealed.. but it will take time, time that we can continue to grow our own and not be forced into this perverse system (not that i ever will be  )


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 26, 2014)

Wow just tryed to place an order for 40 F min msg keeps saying we are actively taking calls from 12-5 then says press 1 to place order you do it and it doesn't do anything . I just left a real nasty voice mail letting them know that thier lack of customer service is a joke. 

Then an email about how my first impression was a joke and you better have top grade bud after this has been forced on me and I can't even get it


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 26, 2014)

Ok they called me back the person who took the order was USELESS couldn't answer any questions on strains etc just saying THC % then asked how they do the testing what procedure she says one in a lab ***????

So I got a 20% indica on its way lets hope it's good.

You have to buy a minimum of 15 grams that's crazy how can you buy 15 grams as a min order when you don't know what strain works for you


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 27, 2014)

So no one else uses these guys for meds?


----------



## kaotik (Apr 28, 2014)

doubt it.
doubt any canucks here will follow the new MMPR. most here are self sufficient, and wont bow to ** laws..
i'd think anyway 

"we have a moral responsibility to disobey unjust laws"  -MLK


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 29, 2014)

The meds arrived today What a Joke. Smells like musk earthy test not a good one and doesn't medicate me well at all says it's 19% THC . 

I am so disappointed and have to buy 15 grams at a time. I'm scared to order more cause if it's **** I might as well invest the $ into my own medication


----------

